
[REMINDER] UCBerkeley Content Unavailable Beginning March 15, 2017 - seycombi
https://www.youtube.com/user/UCBerkeley
======
seycombi
There are several previous discussions. The oldest one appears to be this one:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13768856](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13768856)

This post is just a reminder, in case you want to use this weekend to get some
courses.

